# Kinder müssen noch vorsichtiger werden



## dvill (16 Mai 2004)

Schlimm war es schon, aber es geht noch "besser".

Nun führt die Suche nach z.B. "malforlagen" bei Google zu Trefferlinks mit direkten Dialerbezugsfenstern, eines "normal" mit scheinbarem Bezug zum Suchbegriff, ein Popunder-Fenster zum Start und eines beim Schließen des ersten Fensters. Bei letzteren Dialern besteht offensichtlich für das dahinter liegende Angebot kein Zusammenhang mit dem Suchbegriff.

Der Suchbegriff "malforlagen" mit kindgerechter Schreipwaise taucht bei Google satte 74.500 Mal auf und ist hier nur ein Beispiel. In den Seiten finden sich eine Fülle von Schlüsselwörter aus der Kindersprache, die scheinbar endlos in neuen Wortkombinationen auf zahllosen Domains auftauchen.

Die Menschheit hat es geschafft, die Vergiftung der Umwelt in Bezug auf Luft, Wasser und Boden unter Strafe zu stellen, die Vermüllung der Gemeinschaftsressourcen des Internets ist immer noch nicht als gemeinwohlschädigend identifiziert worden.

Die Masche, auf Trefferlinks von Suchmaschinen direkt das Dialerbezugsfenster zu zeigen, ohne den kleinsten Hinweis über ein angebliches Angebot zu bringen, ist so dreist, dass die einschlägigen Vorschriften hierfür nichts Spezielles vorsehen.

Dies ist im Grunde die letzte Stufe der "Optimierung" des Dialergeschäftsmodells. Die Inhalte stehen ohnehin oft in keiner vernünftigen Relation zum geforderten Preis und die heutigen Beschreibungen der angebotenen Leistung sind meistens äußerst dürftig und unbestimmt.

Also kann man das weglassen. Hauptsache ist, dass eingewählt wird. Die Gebühren werden in Vorkasse erhoben. Da kommt es auf spätere Kundenzufriedenheit nicht an. Man sucht ohnehin immer neue Kunden.

Man spart sich auch den Ärger mit Pflichtinformationen auf der Startseite. Es gibt keine Startseite, nur den Dialer. Es bleibt natürlich die Frage, wie ein Vertrag zustande kommen soll, wenn die angebliche Leistung nicht einmal rudimentär erwähnt wird.

Als erste Schutzmassnahme empfiehlt sich, JavaScript auszuschalten und ein gutes Malware-Schutzprogramm einzuspielen.

Die Bilder zeigen einen Seitenquelltext mit verschlüsseltem Scriptabschnitt sowie die Seiteninformationen im Mozilla-Browser.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## KatzenHai (16 Mai 2004)

Nun, das "Bezugsfenster" weist immerhin folgende Informationen (es sind alle, mehr steht da nicht) auf:



			
				Dialerfenster auf einem .org-Server schrieb:
			
		

> Zugangsassistent für m***
> Schnell, Einfach und Sicher!
> Damit sie den Inhalt dieser Webseite uneingeschränkt nutzen können, tippen Sie in das folgende Feld OK ein:
> Tippen sie OK ein:
> ...


,
ergänzt um einen Knopf "Abbrechen".

Welcher Preis ist hier angedacht? Darf auch jemand unter 18 hier rein? Wohin gelangt er eigentlich? Was wird ihn dort erwarten? Wer zeichnet für den Dialer bzw. die Seite verantwortlich? (Die Netzseite, auf der der Dialer liegt, ist auf eine Privatperson aus Rostock registriert, angeblich als eingetragener Kaufmann agierend ...)

Der Hashwert jedenfalls führt zu einem (noch) registrierten Dialer von GN  - registriert am 16.04. 

Ich setze eine Kiste Kölsch darauf, dass dieser Dialer rückwirkend "ent-registriert wird" - 

*Lieber Kollege aus München/Wetter - halten Sie die Wette?
*


----------



## dvill (16 Mai 2004)

Man sieht, das Forum wirkt.

Die direkte Durchschaltung zum Bezugsfenster findet zumindest jetzt nicht statt. Zufälle gibt es.

Ich habe jedenfalls eine Sicherung. Die Grundregel ist, erst sichern, dann posten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (16 Mai 2004)

*Ad-Word-Anzeige rechts oben bei den Treffern*

Wenn man diesen Begriff in "kindgerechter" Schreibweise eingibt, erscheint außer den 74.500 Treffern rechts oben (zumindest Stand 16.5.04; 16:30 Uhr) eine bezahlte Anzeige für eine Seite
die zu einer alten "Du"-Version (die angezeigte Domain besteht aus zwei Teilworten und wird mit einem Bindestrich geschrieben) der "berühmten" M.... Seite führt; die Links (außer Impressum und Webmaster) führen zu "kostenverursachenden Einwahlprogrammen"; auch der Begriff "Nemo" wird wörtlich noch rechts oben auf der dann erreichten Seite so verwendet (in der Form: ... images/title-findetnemo.jpg); ein Klick auf das Impressum bzw. Webmaster führt zur "neuen" Version (ohne "Nemo") in "Sie"-Schreibweise mit dem bekannten Hinweis, dass die Seite für Personen unter 18 Jahren nicht geeignet ist und 29,95 pro Call aus Deutschland kostet.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Mai 2004)

hallo,

danke fuer den hinweis.. die struktur wird nocheinmal ueberdacht. lobenswerter waere eine einfache mail gewesen.. aber zum glueck gibt es ja noch fleissige leser die einen informieren.

liebe gruesse.


----------



## Stalker2002 (16 Mai 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Man sieht, das Forum wirkt.
> 
> Die direkte Durchschaltung zum Bezugsfenster findet zumindest jetzt nicht statt. Zufälle gibt es.
> 
> ...



Da sagste was, Spiderzilla ist dein Freund™. :lol: 

Was sagen eigentlich unsere Anwälte zu den möglichen Wortmarken im Quelltext? Dschungelbuch, Dragonballz und Werner dürften wohl eher zu den geschützten Begriffen gehören.
Hat die Walt Disney Corporation eigentlich eine deutsche Niederlassung, der man mal formlos einen kleinen Fingerzeig™ zukommen lassen kann?
Bei MD und seiner monopoly-download Seite hatte das ja auch geklappt. :fg2: 

MfG
L.


----------



## dotshead (16 Mai 2004)

Dazu gibt es wohl unterschiedliche  Rechtsprechung. Allerdings soll es wohl dieses Jahr noch ein BGH-Urteil dazu geben.


----------



## Stalker2002 (16 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> danke fuer den hinweis.. die struktur wird nocheinmal ueberdacht. lobenswerter waere eine einfache mail gewesen.. aber zum glueck gibt es ja noch fleissige leser die einen informieren.
> 
> liebe gruesse.



Deine Struktur kannste knicken, solange das Dialer-Bezugsfenster nicht die geforderten Pflichtangaben mitbringt.
Der Kostenhinweis mit Jugendschutzbelehrung gehört *IN DAS BEZUGSFENSTER* und nicht außerhalb des Aufmerksamkeitsbereiches, am unteren Fensterrand!!!
Kannst den Inhalt eigentlich du gestalten oder kriegst du den Pfusch komplett vorgefertigt von Global-Netcom zugeliefert?

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Mai 2004)

@KatzenHai


Wo ist an dem Dialer das Problem ??
Versteh deinen Beitrag gerade nicht.

Erklär doch mal mit einfachen Worten warum der Dialer deiner Meinung nach "de-registtriert" werden soll ?


----------



## Anonymous (16 Mai 2004)

*Pointer für "Stalker2002"*

Bezüglich des "Fingerzeiges" an Disney etc.

Diesbezüglich gibt es hier 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4978&sid=5b1a41dd5169df6227a4195e258565f9

bekanntlich schon einen Thread.
Natürlich könnte eine erneute Nachfrage sicherlich nichts schaden...

Wer hat Lust das zu tun?


----------



## Stalker2002 (16 Mai 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu gibt es wohl unterschiedliche  Rechtsprechung. Allerdings soll es wohl dieses Jahr noch ein BGH-Urteil dazu geben.



Genau deswegen frage ich ja. Es könnte ja sein, das einer unserer Anwälte in den letzten zwei Monaten seit dem Artikel was Neues zu dem Thema gehört hat.

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Mai 2004)

@Stalker2002


Wo steht denn genau, das der Kostenhinweis und ein Jugendschutzhinweis in das Bezugsfenster sollen ?

In welcher Verfügung ?


----------



## Anonymous (16 Mai 2004)

"Deine Struktur kannste knicken, solange das Dialer-Bezugsfenster nicht die geforderten Pflichtangaben mitbringt. "

das kann ich weder dementieren noch bestaetigen, da wir nur optimieren, nicht aber inhalte/dialer erstellen.

lg


----------



## Stalker2002 (16 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @Stalker2002
> 
> 
> Wo steht denn genau, das der Kostenhinweis und ein Jugendschutzhinweis in das Bezugsfenster sollen ?
> ...



Der beste Beweis dafür, das es da um rücksichtslose Gewinnmaximierung geht. Statt nach dem gesunden Menschenverstand zu fragen, wird nach einer Verfügung gefragt.  :bash:
Mit Verlaub, sowas ist PERVERS!
Die Verfügung möge bitte jemand nennen, der gerade sowieso weiss, wo das steht. Extra für so eine Hohlfrage zu recherchieren wäre zuviel der Aufmerksamkeit.


MfG
L.


----------



## dvill (16 Mai 2004)

Hilfreich bei der Beurteilung dieser Frage könnte der Spruch des LG Mannheims sein. Dort wird vor dem Dialer klar eine lesbare, deutliche Preisinformation verlangt.

Die seriösen Geschäftsleute lamentierten dann lange über den Begriff der Startseite und ob es auch eine spätere sein dürfen. Keine Seite zu haben ist deutlich zu wenig.

Es gibt auch keine vernünftigen Zweifel, dass sich "malforlagen" oder "mahlvorlagen" an Kinder richten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Stalker2002 (16 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> "Deine Struktur kannste knicken, solange das Dialer-Bezugsfenster nicht die geforderten Pflichtangaben mitbringt. "
> 
> das kann ich weder dementieren noch bestaetigen, da wir nur optimieren, nicht aber inhalte/dialer erstellen.
> 
> lg



Dann such entweder einen Abrechnungsmodus, der nicht so vordergründig Mißbrauchsträchtig ist (z.B. Bezahlen per TELEFON-Anruf mit korrekter Tarifansage) oder schmeißt den unbrauchbaren Global-Netcom Dialer raus und sucht einen Anbieter, der registrierbare Dialer liefert. Oder gibt es da wirklich keinen Anbieter, der sowas gebacken kriegt? :santa2: 

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Mai 2004)

....  unbrauchbaren Global-Netcom Dialer  ..... ?



Das sehen andere aber ganz anders ...

so auch Reducal .. und ich denke der weiss wovon er redet.


----------



## Stalker2002 (16 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ....  unbrauchbaren Global-Netcom Dialer  ..... ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mag sein, das das die Kiste jetzt eine Wegsurfsperre hat, aber die soeben gesichtete Version aus dem Eingangsbeispiel geizt so dermaßen mit Pflichtangaben im Bezugsfenster, das sich über ihm das Damoklesschwert der Deregistrierung befindet.
Und IMHO hängt es da nicht nur gelangweilt rum, sondern befindet sich bereits im freien Fall.

MfG
L.


----------



## dvill (16 Mai 2004)

Der wichtigste Bestandteil eines Registrierungsantrages ist die verbindliche Erklärung der Einhaltung aller gesetzlichen Vorschriften beim Einsatz des Dialers. Wenn der Dialer zwar technisch korrekt wäre (was auch immerhin eine Neuerung wäre), aber unter Verletzung geltenden Rechts eingesetzt wird, kann die Registrierung ebenfalls entzogen werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (16 Mai 2004)

@Stalker2002

Falsch ! Alle Pflichtangaben werden komplett dargestellt.

Wenn du zu faul bist die Verfügungen zu lesen - dann kannst du hier nicht mitreden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Mai 2004)

KAtzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, das "Bezugsfenster" weist immerhin folgende Informationen (es sind alle, mehr steht da nicht) auf:
> 
> Dialerfenster auf einem .org-Server schrieb:
> Zugangsassistent für m***
> ...






			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ....  unbrauchbaren Global-Netcom Dialer  ..... ?
> Das sehen andere aber ganz anders ...
> so auch Reducal .. und ich denke der weiss wovon er redet.



Egal ob Katzenhai oder Reducal oder anonymer Gast, bitte helft mir!

Ich sehe da einfach keinen Global Netcom Dialer. Ich sehe einen Nummerninhaber aus Grasbrunn, einen Dialer aus Grasbrunn und content gibt's ja auch aus Grasbrunn, erzählt zumindest die Seite der Grasbrunner.

Wenn man unter der *-mediagate.de den content ankucken will, landet man jedoch bei Rumpelstilzchen



			
				astroprime schrieb:
			
		

> Programmbetreiber:
> [M*** P***]
> Business Marketing, Inc.
> 435 North Dupont Highway
> Dover, DE - 19903 - USA




Völlig verwirrend ist dann die www.cashworld***.com, auf der früher ein gemeinsames Programm mit Consul-Info (aka Pepper7) zu finden war und seit Januar steht da, auf der Seite des questnet-GFs, als Abrechnungspartner "Global Netcom". Wenn ich mir aber den angebotenen content anschauen will (zB disc*.**), bekomme ich einen Intexus-Dialer angeboten.

Und was soll ich jetzt daraus folgern? Dialer in Deutschland, alles aus einer Hand???

Es grüsst extremst ratlos
[email protected]


----------



## M.C. Punisher (16 Mai 2004)

Mit Verlaub gesagt: Wer durch Kinderwortschreibweisen wie "malforlagen" versucht, Kinder in einen Dialer zu locken, die womöglich die Pflichtangaben - so sie denn dort wären - NICHTMAL LESEN KÖNNEN, der ist an sich schon ein Unmensch...


----------



## Anonymous (16 Mai 2004)

M.C. Punisher schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Verlaub gesagt: Wer durch Kinderwortschreibweisen wie "malforlagen" versucht, Kinder in einen Dialer zu locken, die womöglich die Pflichtangaben - so sie denn dort wären - NICHTMAL LESEN KÖNNEN, der ist an sich schon ein Unmensch...



und wenn diese Kinder nicht mal lesen können, wissen sie ja zum Glück nicht, das sie "ok" tippen müssen. Nochmal richtig Schwein gehabt die "nicht richtig lesen können und im Internet nur auf Bildchen drückenden" Kinder.
Weiha. Nichtlesende Kinder im INet - aber ein Führerschein mit 17 machen wollen.... :bussi: 

Hansdampf


----------



## dotshead (16 Mai 2004)

@cico


----------



## dvill (16 Mai 2004)

Wir können die neue Seitenstruktur ebenfalls mal dokumentieren. Das ging eigentlich flott.

Beiläufig bemerkt: Hat das LG Mannheim die Ausnahme zugelassen, dass Kinder mit Mozilla-Browsern keine Preisinformation benötigen?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dotshead (16 Mai 2004)

Und auch bei GN scheint man heute zu arbeiten.

Jetzt im ersten Bezugsfenster auch der Preis deutlich sichtbar.

Bild 1 von 18:54 Uhr Bild 2 von 18:46 Uhr.


----------



## dvill (16 Mai 2004)

Irgendwie ist viel Bewegung feststellbar. Die de-Domains ohne pflichtgemäßes Impressum bringen jetzt insgesamt nur eine Fehlermeldung. Ob die Wettbewerbszentrale nun leer ausgeht?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (16 Mai 2004)

> Zugang nur ab 18 Jahren aus dem deutschen Festnetz



Ach so, und die unter 18 Jahren nicht aus dem deutschen Festnetz?


----------



## dotshead (16 Mai 2004)

Und jetzt gibt es ne neue Dialerversion 3.1.2.286 für die 0900/90090001100 registriert seit dem 06. Mai. Heute werden wirklich Überstunden gemacht.


----------



## dvill (16 Mai 2004)

Neu ist inzwischen auch die Rufnummer und der Dialer.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Der Jurist (16 Mai 2004)

Hansdampf schrieb:
			
		

> ...  und wenn diese Kinder nicht mal lesen können, wissen sie ja zum Glück nicht, das*s* sie "ok" tippen müssen. Nochmal richtig Schwein gehabt die "nicht richtig lesen können und im Internet nur auf Bildchen drückenden" Kinder.
> Weiha. Nichtlesende Kinder im INet - aber ein Führerschein mit 17 machen wollen.... :bussi:


Freund Hans spricht aus Erfahrung. Er kämpft auch mit der Rechtschreibung, siehe oben, die Ergänzung.


----------



## dotshead (16 Mai 2004)

Übrigens meint GN es jetzt wohl Ernst mit den Änderungen. Auch die Seiten von MD oder Sendman haben die Änderungen jetzt im 1. Bezugsfenster.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Mai 2004)

GN ist halt das sinnlose gelabere Leid - also gibts jetzt einfach ne Änderung - fertig.

Steht zwar nicht in den Verfügungen - spielt aber keine Rolle.

Es gibt sicherlich wichtigeres als sich über Satzfragmente im Bezugsfenster zu streiten.

Auch wenn es jetzt nicht in das schöne Bild vom bösen Dialeranbieter passt.

GN hat immer den Dialog gesucht - egal ob mit der REGTP oder anderen.
Und das ist auch dokumentiert.
Auch wenn in diesem Forum gerne GN mit Crosskirk oder Matlock verglichen wird - wir sehen uns anders.

Schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Mai 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> @cico --> GN Inhalteanbieter bei questnet-dialer



ok, danke, nicht weit genug geblättert... Bleibt für mich trotzdem konfus 



Grund ist die Debatte um "suchmaschine" aus dem Oktober 2003:

 heise zu suchmaschine mit dialer 



			
				heise schrieb:
			
		

> Über das Impressum ist zwar eine Adresse in 64572 Büttelborn zu erfahren, laut Denic ist aber ein Österreicher Domaininhaber, vertreten durch einen Patentanwalt in München. Der "Webmaster"-Link führt ohne Umwege zu einem Dialer-Vertrieb und damit wieder zu der Adresse in Büttelborn. Die Software wird von einem ungarischen Porno-Anbieter geliefert.



"ungarischer Pornoanbieter" müsste eigentlich Gordius KFT sein, denke ich. Naja. Oder eben Pulheim. Oder Panama. Wie man's sieht.

Spannend die  Diskussion im Forum von heise  (nur einige Tage nach dem heise-Artikel)

Googeln kann informieren, verwirren, oder beides zugleich
cj


----------



## Stalker2002 (16 Mai 2004)

GN SERVICE schrieb:
			
		

> GN ist halt das sinnlose gelabere Leid - also gibts jetzt einfach ne Änderung - fertig.
> 
> Steht zwar nicht in den Verfügungen - spielt aber keine Rolle.
> 
> ...



Na das ist doch mal was. Die schrift ist gut zu lesen, es steht eigentlich alles im Fenster, was man so wissen sollte und die Verlinkung des original RegTP-Datenbankeintrags für den Dialer finde ich geradezu vorbildlich.
Bravo, es geht ja.
Über die Textverteilung sollte man vieleicht nochmal reden, aber die Gesamtrichtung gefällt mir.
Ich möchte hier keine Aussage treffen zur Fehlertolleranz der Verbindung oder einer Wegsurfsperre, da ich dies nicht getestet habe.

MfG
L.


----------



## Der Jurist (16 Mai 2004)

GN SERVICE schrieb:
			
		

> Steht zwar nicht in den Verfügungen - spielt aber keine Rolle.


Doch, steht  in der  Verfügung unter B I 4 c auf Seite 8. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
Gegenfrage, warum die Änderung, wenn es nicht nötig war und dazu noch am heiligen Sonntag?


----------



## Anonymous (16 Mai 2004)

Der Jurist, steht doch da. wer lesen kann....


----------



## News (16 Mai 2004)

*GN SERVICE schrieb:*


> GN ist halt das sinnlose gelabere Leid - also gibts jetzt einfach ne Änderung - fertig.



Ist das vielleicht auch der Grund, warum die zig Dialer-sofort-Domains jetzt neue "Inhalteanbieter" haben?
Ich rede besonders von den diversen Pflanzendomains, die ohne jede Startseite und daher natürlich auch ohne Impressum oder Kostenhinweis sofort zum GN-Dialer-Downloadfenster führen
Bisher waren die Dialer registriert auf den Firmenchef höchstselbst, seit heute sorgt aber A.S. für den (ahem) Inhalt...


----------



## KatzenHai (17 Mai 2004)

Nun, meine Wette hat sich wohl erledigt.

Schade.

Schade übrigens auch, dass sich im Moment in diesem Thread überhaupt nicht erkennen lässt, welche "Gäste" von GN (vor der Registrierung) waren und welche die üblichen Querschießer sind ...

Es sind jedenfalls gut ein Dutzend Sites seit gestern nachmittag "verschwunden" - komisch das.  :roll:


----------



## dvill (19 Juni 2004)

Dann auch mal eine gute Nachricht:

Die "malforlagen" bei Google sind weitgehend wech. Man findet wohl noch Restbestände eines Güllebauern, aber die sehen nicht mehr einladend aus.

Jetzt wäre es einmal interessant zu wissen, ob Google den Müll ausgekehrt hat oder ob die Herrschaften dem Druck nachgegeben haben.

Dietmar Vill


----------

